# Does listening to Jimmy Buffett mean you're getting old?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Or something else?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

This is probably a morbid note... I can't speak to age vs musical taste but that name brings back shitty memories. I watched a guy get shot in the head outside of Margaritaville in Montego Bay a few years back over some silly love triangle bull shit.


----------



## mr trick (Sep 21, 2013)

Nope! getting old is just the shite that happens while you are busy doing other stuff!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

old and lame....but gosh my family loves his restaurants! I guess that makes me old, lame and fat.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I went through my Jimmy Buffet phase in the early eighties, so I hope not!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Do you know when youre old? When this question makes no sense to you:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982021699544764416
I try to hang out on different sites so I can sort-of stay current with this generation....but man...Its a different world.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Never listened to him.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Once you start nibblin' on sponge cake...


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Do you know when youre old? When this question makes no sense to you:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982021699544764416
> I try to hang out on different sites so I can sort-of stay current with this generation....but man...Its a different world.


It just says loading tweet....unless that's the point.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Or you have to have someone cut up your sponge cake and feed it to you.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> It just says loading tweet....unless that's the point.


that's weird...it shows up on my screen, even the part you quoted.
Its a poll. Would you rather have $500k cash or 30million Instagram followers?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jdto said:


> Once you start nibblin' on sponge cake...


I sometimes have Werthers or scotch mints on me for long boring meetings....co-workers used to call me grandpa when they saw them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2018)

Jimmy Puffit for me.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

If you're actively listening to him then yeah but if just comes on the radio or some background noise you're just unlucky.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I sometimes have Werthers or scotch mints on me for long boring meetings....co-workers used to call me grandpa when they saw them.


Gin Gin ginger candies are good for that kind of thing as well.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

er...................old*er*.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Well...Margaritaville came out in 1977, and my cover band of the late '70s played it, so I'm not getting old, I'm already old. Thanks for reminding me...not.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

The guy has had a pretty good career thanks to 3 songs. Listening to him makes you about as old as listening to Led Zep.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> The guy has had a pretty good career thanks to 3 songs. Listening to him makes you about as old as listening to Led Zep.


led zep at least has a certain badass quality to them that has appeal to some younger people...Gordon Lightfoot Roger Whittaker Anne Murray or james Taylor might be a better comparison. Retired white people music. But if it helps them with their anxiety (wink!), why not?


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Jimmy whooooo ?? 8-/
Good music has no age, though. ;-)


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I played a JB tune last night. And I'm the resident baby here.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Mature is more like it.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

good songwriter

those are overplayed songs though


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't think age has anything to do with it. I know lots of old people that don't listen to him at all - at least not on purpose. 

I think it's more a 'lifestyle' thing. Parrot-heads and all that. His material doesn't feel right if you don't have sand between your toes and a few palm trees in the background. Certainly not a 'winter blizzard' soundtrack, unless you are trying to astrally project or something.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I only listen to music that is good. He has some damn good ones, and I don’t care for the rest.


----------

